# Alligator Gar



## Surfer1471 (Jul 7, 2012)

Anyone seeing alligator gar rolling frequently yet?!?!


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

My first wifes grandpa made Gar balls sauage back in the 60's and they were great.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Tab bit early. Plenty of runoff and cool water. Plenty of oxygen. Most of the fish are still deep.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Waiting on warmer water and the creeks to rise.


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

I saw a few rolling on a redfish charter I was running this past Sunday. 
Actually hooked one the week before - about a four footer while my customer was fishing a live mullet on bottom.


----------

